# My fish just got this large white spot on him this morning what to do



## playa4eva20 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hello after having a long night of drinking i had an extremely bad hangover went to feed my fish this morning and noticed this large cotton like circle on his head, it look liked someone took a bight out of him as far as i know he was fine yesterday i attached some pictures to show you what it looks like


----------



## playa4eva20 (Sep 26, 2009)

what should i do? thanks!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

What are your water parameters (ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH)?
Do you have abrasive decorations?
What do you normally feed your fish?
What other fish are there?
How big is the tank?
Does the wound look like it has red/pink filaments as well?
What other unusual signs did you observe?

Assuming the issue is simply injury, I'd keep the fish isolated in another tank and do daily water changes until it heals itself.


----------

